# Billing for anoscopy with a flexible sigmoidoscopy



## baileybu2 (Dec 9, 2010)

Can both an anoscopy and a flex sig be billed when performed on the same visit?


----------



## Krzysztof (Dec 10, 2010)

Per NCCI v15.3, VI-C-12: "Only the more extensive endoscopic procedure may be reported for a patient encounter. For example if a sigmoidoscopy is completed and the physician also performs a colonoscopy during the same patient encounter, only the colonoscopy may be reported."

Therefore, in your scenario, only the sig would be reimbursable [under most circumstances].

HTH!


----------



## baileybu2 (Dec 13, 2010)

Thank you so much. We have surgeons seeing our oncology patients and I am not familiar with these procedures.


----------

